# Hello,please help!



## particle (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a 2003 Altima that has passed its warranty.: (60k). 

Over 3 weeks ago service-engine light came on. I did nothing about it, because current financial situation doesn't allow me to take the car to a dealer. 

About a week and a half ago the car lost acceleration. As in it doesn't venture out farther then ~50RPM from idle. Sometimes the car started and ran normally. Sometimes it entered, from what i understand safe-mode regime. I took the car to my mechanic that ran diagnostics on the car with snapon obd2 tester. He pulled off code 1121. 

Now he thought he might have an idea on how to fix it. So he pulled off the o2 sensor that is situated before the catalytic converter. The car came alive to its 100% drivability , but still with service-engine light on. So he took off and hallowed the catalytic converter. I saw the insides of the converter: the only see-through opening was the diameter of a #2 pencil. 


Car worked perfectly for a week. Then the sickness came back, except now it never left - no mater how many times you restarted the car. 


I drove the mechanic to the car. He hooked up the scanner which gave him the same 1121 code. He reset the codes and car came back alive. Codes came back after a while disabling the car once again. He drove the car to his garage after which he wasn't really able to do much with it as the o2 sensor trick did not work again. 


this is what i have found about the 1121 code: 

* P1121 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Inconsistent With MAF Sensor High Voltage 
*ETC ACTR 



I cant afford the dealer ripping me off for the information I already have. My guess the servomotor in the trottle body's "fly-by-wire" system is to blame, but maybe MAF? 


Any one has any idea how to further troubleshoot? 


/thank you in advance


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have worked for Nissan 6 years now.I will tell u this the car uses an electronic drive-by-wire.There is no actual cable.It could be the Mas Airflow sensor or the the module for the drive-by-wire.I see cars coming in all the time for sensors dont waste your time with the mechanic.Go to the dealership trust me it's gonna cost u more if u dont.(by the way it has 4 oxygen sensors).


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Strange1 said:


> I have worked for Nissan 6 years now.I will tell u this the car uses an electronic drive-by-wire.There is no actual cable.It could be the Mas Airflow sensor or the the module for the drive-by-wire.I see cars coming in all the time for sensors dont waste your time with the mechanic.Go to the dealership trust me it's gonna cost u more if u dont.(by the way it has 4 oxygen sensors).


No problem


----------



## particle (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry i placed THIS thread in the wrong forum then reposted and abandoned this one. 


here is the active thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?postid=978036#post978036


thanks for your input!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my cousin works at a dealer in phillie and he said that theres a TSB out for the power valves in the new altimas. even if you no longer have a warranty, if its the power valve, youre still covered.


----------

